# Illusions-Nano Low Tech



## xjasminex (Jul 26, 2011)

Starting a small tank, i found this at a salvo and had to have it...that was about two years ago. 

Planning on some MM, crypts and anubias with a few floaters. 
Drift wood and then terra cotta pots as the hardscape, im looking to do something different than what i already have going.


----------



## 1987 (Jan 27, 2007)

I like how you scape your eyebrows 

Tank is going to look cool too!


----------



## xjasminex (Jul 26, 2011)

Lol thanks! 

I hoping it will look cool too! 

I just have to stick with it and not fall off the wagon.


----------



## Menace (Jan 15, 2014)

Very cool looking tank. Can't wait to see what you'll do with it.


----------



## xjasminex (Jul 26, 2011)

I can't wait to see what I'm going to do with it either!
Thanks!


----------



## Menace (Jan 15, 2014)

Did you add any plants or anything yet? I see you added some water?


----------



## xjasminex (Jul 26, 2011)

No plants yet, I've been working 12hr shifts and live an hour from where I work. But I plan to buy some petco plants and give them a try. 

I added water cuz I used dry dirt and wanted it to be ready to plant when I was.


----------



## Menace (Jan 15, 2014)

I've been there! Sucks. You should try Petsmart plants instead I think they're usually higher quality and in better condition IMO. Not too fond of Petco, least around me.


----------



## Mirkinator (Jan 13, 2014)

Menace said:


> I've been there! Sucks. You should try Petsmart plants instead I think they're usually higher quality and in better condition IMO. Not too fond of Petco, least around me.


Agreed, Petsmarts plants are MUCH better and always have a better variety. Every petco I go to seems to have a whole row of 5-6 dead plants and then they put one alive plant on top..


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Menace said:


> I've been there! Sucks. You should try Petsmart plants instead I think they're usually higher quality and in better condition IMO. Not too fond of Petco, least around me.





Mirkinator said:


> Agreed, Petsmarts plants are MUCH better and always have a better variety. Every petco I go to seems to have a whole row of 5-6 dead plants and then they put one alive plant on top..


For me both sucks, but Petco seems to be a tiny bit better ..less rotted, algae covered plants and larger selection of... unlabeled mystery goodness.. "assorted stem/assorted potted plant" ugh so annoying. But Petco likes to rot their non aquatic bamboo (leaves below water) Petsmart does not.. but Petsmart sells terrestrial (100% not aquatic) ferns and grasses as aquarium plants... 
This is just my local ones... I wish the stores were as nice as some people make them out to be by their homes.

Venting aside, the tank looks cool! how many gallons will it hold?


----------



## xjasminex (Jul 26, 2011)

I actually meant to say petsmart. I was looking at how nice they were the other day when i was there.


Thanks!!
I holds just about two gallons empty. 
So ill guessing just over a gallon and a half when scaped and what not.


----------



## Chris_Produces (Feb 19, 2014)

:drool: I want one of those!


----------



## xjasminex (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks! 
It's a nifty little tank. 
When I saw it I knew I had to have it, cuz I'd eventually do something with it.


----------



## xjasminex (Jul 26, 2011)

Drift wood is gone, it wanted to float. 

Right now there is c. Wendtii green and tropica from petsmart and MM that I had on hand.


----------



## Menace (Jan 15, 2014)

Nice. I've come to the conclusion I can't decorate tanks. I like the broken pottery look. I got some of the Rotola indica from Petsmart the other day. Going to see how well it grows in a jar and I put 1 trimmed stem in my tank. If it can't handle the jar I'll add it to the tank.


----------



## 1987 (Jan 27, 2007)

xjasminex said:


> Drift wood is gone, it wanted to float.
> 
> Right now there is c. Wendtii green and tropica from petsmart and MM that I had on hand.


Love the broken pots....I almost bought some today on the way home from the fish auction since I knew I was going to have to setup a tank for all the plants and kili fish I bought.

And now I come in tpt and see you did what I wanted to do.. lol very cool


----------



## xjasminex (Jul 26, 2011)

Lol, sorry! 
I wanted something different than what I have and I didn't want to have to but much, the only thing I bought was the crypts for 15 all together. 

Here's a daily pic!


----------



## Menace (Jan 15, 2014)

Day later and the bubbles still haven't gone away? You're cranking that Co2.


----------



## xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx (Jul 12, 2011)

I love it!!! It's a cool little octo tank, great scape for it.


----------



## xjasminex (Jul 26, 2011)

I plan on using co2 till the plants get settled and start growing well. Then ill turn it off and this will truly be a low tech tank =] 

I dont plan on having a heater or filter.
Im hoping that i can keep some shrimps in there, i think PFR would like nice =] 

New pic to come later today!


----------



## Menace (Jan 15, 2014)

I have a jar with a single ghost shrimp in it that has no filter/heater/etc. Just some plants. I think he's been in there for about 4 days. I had two but one died almost immediately because I just tossed them in without acclimating them.


----------



## Bananableps (Nov 6, 2013)

Noo! That was some really great looking driftwood! Why would you turn that in for those ugly terracotta pots? If it floats, put a rock on top of it for a month nbd!

With a tank that wide, getting some plants that will grow emergently would work very well. Having plant growth which starts in the water and ends in the air is a nice way of creating a visual connection between the inside world of the tank and the rest of the room it is situated in.


----------



## xjasminex (Jul 26, 2011)

I would really like some emergent plants. 
I have never had any stem plants though and have no clue what would do well in the water and out. An suggestions?

I'll try and get the wood to float, I like it too we will see though, it's kinda a light soft type of wood though.


----------



## Menace (Jan 15, 2014)

Soft wood will only decay in water faster so it's probably not worth it. I had a really interesting piece I wanted to add to my tank but as soon as I boiled it to kill off bacteria/scrub grime it was so pliable and began to fall apart. I think it was part of a root though. You can get some Malaysian Driftwood on Amazon for a decent price (I got 2 small pieces for like $6-7 each) and they are pretty interesting. Though your pot idea still works so no point in changing it.


----------



## xjasminex (Jul 26, 2011)

I love mopani wood but all the pieces I find are too big. They have such good coloring of dark and light along with nice texture.


----------



## xjasminex (Jul 26, 2011)

New Pic =]


----------



## Menace (Jan 15, 2014)

How's the cycling going? Looks like you have some snails.


----------



## xjasminex (Jul 26, 2011)

No clue, I don't generally take parameters. 
I wait till the plants are nice and lush till I add anything. 
I'm taking the snails out tonight. They are not happy in there right now, lol. 
Must be the co2.


----------

